

“Browser X is using Y MB of memory with Z tabs open” is meaningless - thristian
http://blog.mozilla.com/nnethercote/2011/08/29/browser-x-is-using-y-mb-of-memory-with-z-tabs-open-is-a-meaningless-observation/

======
fpgeek
I wish I didn't feel this deserved voting up, but I've seen so many people
make this mistake that it bears repeating.

------
MobileTechSpot
A really good read.

